# What to pack on short rides?



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

A small mini sanitary pad and enough vetwrap to get around a leg as a bandage. A copy of ID in case you and the horse part company. A dog tag with your name and phone # works too. This will help someone return the horse.

Keep the following on you, not in a saddle pack:
A copy of you health ins. card and name, address & phone and a note stating med. info in case you are not conscious. 
A whistle on a cord. That sound carries!

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I second the suggestion of some sort of bandaging materials. You never know when something unexpected is going to happen and its much better to carry it and not need it.

If you are having issues with your water bottle in your cantle bag, they make single, inexpensive water bottle holders that will attach independently.

Personally, I carry a fairly absurd amount of stuff in my saddle bags, but Dream once severed an artery in her leg on trail and since then, I carry a lot of stuff that I never did before (like a pair of hemostats and enough bandaging supplies to bandage an elephant  ) I think a small hoofpick would be a good addition, as well as some twine and a small amount of duct tape. I also carry a bandana and one of those dollar store ponchos (not so much to wear if it rains but in case I need to wrap something I don't want to be wet, etc).


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

*Water bottle clip-on holster*



phantomhorse13 said:


> If you are having issues with your water bottle in your cantle bag, they make single, inexpensive water bottle holders that will attach independently.


 
This is the one I use. I just got my first horse in April and my friend gave me this... it's one of my favorite pieces of tack 

Weaver Clip-On Holsters w/Water Bottle, Water bottle holder, heavy duty, great for trail riding at TOHTC.com


----------



## Bayern (Jun 3, 2013)

Searh this site or use google to find "Horse Trail riding checklist". I found some good checklists on line.


----------

